# East of Portafino POMPS, Whiting and Drum



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

Great morning thru late afternoon down by the ol'fishing hole east of Portafino. Headed down at 0800 and the first bite was an 18" whiting then a black drum then waited till 1300 then hell broke loose with the pomps. Five beauties. Great time had did'nt have to rake for fleas they were hitting on dead shrimps. Yepper, dead shrimp the ones you buy at Marias or Patties with heads on. Just make sure you peel the shrimp. 

#1 Pomp










#2 Pomp










#3 Pomp 










#4 & 5 Pomps










The whole catch in the cooler and no beer. Sucks!










White caps and the RED flag on the pole. What a beautiful day for Surf Fishing. Priceless folks..............


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well there you go. Great Report. Nice Box of fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn... That just makes me more angry I didn't catch crap friday or saturday east of portofino.....



Absolutely awesome! :clap


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking bout!! You were on it today! GREAT job!!!!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Man great looking catch ,


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow awesome catch, congrats!


----------



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome catch. Do you use the pompano rigs they sell at the bait stores, or do you make your own? I've heard they can get spooked by all that metal. I'm a newbie at pompano fishing, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

Some home made from the boss man, some DIY from Breakaway and the killers for pomps and reds are the ones from New Zealand. But these ones from BA are great out on the surf.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Great report Chummin'. Don't go giving away our hole. David also go a Pomp there on Wednesday. _

_You're smokin' man!_


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Good job. Alot better luck than me lately. haven't caught much of anything besides sand fleas.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Trying to follow that rig reminds me of the wiring diagrams that put me in glasses the first time chum!

Now old age has put them there again, beat the other option.

Make it easy on old eyes and tell me where to buy them locally?

Thanks, and catch some more.


----------



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

None locally, but you can go to breakawayusa.com and get them on their web site. Check it out. They have ready mades with a single or doubles. Cheap.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Got 'em on order. Thanks for the info!


----------

